

Which Y Combinator startup(s) have been the best source(s) of ideas for you (not necessarily ideas that you will pursue)? - amichail


======
SwellJoe
Most of the Winter Founders Program groups had some notable impact on our
product and business...

Talking to Tsumobi and Heysan convinced us to add mobile capabilities to our
products. That was a big thing. Tsumobi also gave me some new ideas about APIs
and how to make them more valuable.

The fact that about half of the groups in WFP were using Ruby On Rails gave us
the impetus to add RoR and Ruby Gems support. That one has just been released,
so I'm not sure how important it's going to be for the majority of our
customers. But it's probably good for buzz.

I got lots of good feedback on our new website during development from
overhear.us, and then here on News.YC once it launched publicly.

Alexis' (of reddit) stuff about getting publicity on the cheap was inspiring,
and we're starting to put some of it into practice now...I expect it'll be a
good thing. Reddit also has awesome design.

I liberally stole design ideas from Wufoo and SocialMoth and Overhear.us.

Zenter and Octopart were awesome to watch presenting. I hope I picked up a few
things.

We added a template-based WYSIWYG website builder to our product after Weebly
dragged their feet on launching some sort of call-back API. (We'd still like
to call out to Weebly, if they ever add an API, but that may not make business
sense for them.)

Talking to Beau from Snipshot was also useful. Not sure what exactly we got
out of it, but I seem to recall he brought up a lot of fantastic ideas in a
very short period of time.

Hmmm...That's the bits that spring to mind. I'm sure I'm leaving off
something...

------
sabhishek
For me it is the news..get the right buzz at the right time.

------
amichail
For me, they are justin.tv, likebetter.com, and reddit.com.

------
twism
news.yc

